# Top Round Jerky w/ Qview



## downstatesmoker (Oct 4, 2009)

So the thread "What are you putting on the smoker this weekend?" got me off my butt to get some jerky together for the weekend.

Recipe:
3 Lb's Top Round sliced in 8" sheets (see pictures below)
1 C Worcestershire Sauce
1 C Soy Sauce (I use lite sodium)
1 C Brown Sugar
1 C Honey (Clover)
8 Cloves Garlic - replaced with 1 T garlic powder, was lazy and wanted slightly more garlic than this recipe called for :)
4 teaspoons Cayenne Pepper
4 teaspoons Ground Black Pepper
2 teaspoons Onion Powder

Combined all the ingredients in a bowl and whisked together.  Marinated overnight.
Got the grill going this morning.  It's sitting below 120 but above 100 (my digital grill thermometer doesn't read below 120 and I don't trust the lid thermometer which came with my SNP to be accurate but it's reading 120)

1 piece of the meat I sprinkled with my own variety of grill rub.  The rest went on with just the marinade.




Will keep you guys updated!


----------



## slim (Oct 4, 2009)

Man that looks good....keep the Qview comming


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanx. Will do Slim.  Going to mow the lawn now :)


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2009)

Looking Great, be sure to post finished Qview...


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 4, 2009)

About 4 hours into the smoke:


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 5, 2009)

After about 11 hours, finished product:


As always, thank you for reading!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2009)

That is good looking jerky there downstate. I like the seasoning and it took it sweet time on the smoker. I have always dnoe mine with the dehydrader so maybe I'll try it in the smoker.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you.  Came out a bit spicier than I expected (not a problem as far as I am concerned).

Because I use a SNP I had to fidget with the thing every 20-35 minutes to make sure the temp was constant at around 120 probably even a little less since my thermometer doesn't read below 120 and was registering "LOW" for most of the day.  For the last hour or so I brought the temp up a little (about 140).  

I kept my charcoal chimney on top of my kettle grill with coals and wood going the whole day.  I would feed the SNP from there so I could keep the temps nice and low. 

There isn't too smoky of a flavor on the beef.  Part of the reason, I suspect, is that the beef is cut so thin.  The other part is I went light on the smoke and put mostly wood and coals that had already been charred into the firebox.

Overall it was great fun.  Drank too much beer.  Did some yardwork and eventually sat with my net door neighbor shooting the breeze till my wife got home and asked if I just sat around drinking beer all day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I suspect it will be a bit easier for you since you are using propane and will not have to fuss too much to keep the temp, if you can get you box that low.

Give it a whirl.  And when you do give us qview!

Best,
Chris


----------



## isutroutbum (Oct 6, 2009)

NICE!! I've never tried jerky on the smoker. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 6, 2009)

Any time.  1/2 of the batch was gone in a day at my office.  Only 5 of us in the office ;)

The rest is going to my dart match tonight with a little being saved for my parents for when they come in this weekend.  Comes out great!


----------



## blue (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great, Downstate.  Thanks for sharing that recipe.  I might have to give it a whirl.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got a bunch of nancies for friends so next time I will probably cut back on the cayenne and add more honey.  Other than that I think it was really good.  Let me know if you do end up making it and send qview!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

The finished product looks great...


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 7, 2009)

It went fast so I guess it was pretty good


----------



## reeko (Dec 8, 2009)

I am confused.
Don't you need cure for that temp range?


----------



## downstatesmoker (Dec 8, 2009)

natives used to just throw the meat on racks in the sun.  I've seen Alton Brown just pack meat between air filters and attach to a fan without any heat at all.

With that said, many people here use tender quick or some other cure in their marinade/rub for jerky.  I don't like the idea of putting more nitrates into my food and have never had a problem with not having a cure.  

Not sure why this process is different then curing other meats.


----------

